# Whining/screaming in the car



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Raya is almost a year old, she has a very annoying trait-screaming/whining in the truck. She only does this when we turn up our road or if we go a differnt route than normal. She doesn't have any issues riding in the truck as she goes to work with DH and the other two dogs every day. On Saturday's she usually goes with us on our errands (the two big dogs stay home on Saturday. When we get close to home she will start whining a little in the back seat and the closer we get the louder and more intense she gets. At first we thought it was a potty thing so we would take her out as soon as we got home, but no that wasn't the issue so we just started letting her in the house when we get home. She is our first GSD as we have had goldens before. Any tips on training he rto be calm in the truck? I have tried treating her when she is calm but all that does is make her try to get up in the front and scream in my ears. Help me please. Onyx I would like to hear your input as I noticed that you said this was a confidence thing and what you did with your crew to overcome this habit. :help:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

For some (unknown) reason when my dog gets in the car to go somewhere she is calm, but when she 'knows' we are headed home she is pacing and whiny. I think she just wants to get home. She does that on walks. She seems to know when we have reached halfway and starts to pull. Fortunately, she is mature now and doesn't pull hard... just more motivated.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Paddy D -How long did that take/how old is your dog


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika use to do that on walks... Loud screams and people would look out the window to see who was killing a dog lol
I would turn the other way or make her sit until she calmed down. It worked. But she does have issues in the car and if I don't crate her in the car she is very anxious.
Have you tried crating her on car trips?


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Krystyne, we only have a 5 minute commute to work and with two other big dogs in the back of a crew cab Tacoma a crate is not an option. My golden and Raya share the back seat and the lab/retv mix prefers to lay on the rear seat floorboard. I have tried riding in the backseat with her and keeping her calm and in a sit but she would still scream and squirm.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My uber confident dog does this whenever he thinks we might be "somewhere." This includes when I put on the brakes and use the turn signal getting off the highway, getting close to home, getting close to dog school, or anywhere else he recognizes. He does this out of extreme excitement and not lack of confidence. He starts whining, spinning, and barking in my ear. It's sort of annoying and he will stop if I tell him to, but, to me, it's kind of like slapping a kid for doing the happy dance on the way to the ice cream store, so I don't get after him very often for it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Both my dogs know the 'quiet' command, and key for me is to anticipate situations that might set off episodes of barking or whining, and tell them to quiet before they start keep re-enforcing the command, and then praise lavishly when they are quiet. Trying to quiet them after they are already barking at a loose dog, or already whining because they know we are at the river or somewhere equally exciting is quite a bit harder.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sofie is used to go nuts when the turn signal was on. 

She's a better now but still has episodes of high whining, keening sounds when she hears the blinker.

Don't know what started it but I finally resorted to the vibrate on the e-collar to correct her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog will get excited when we come close to
the dog park, hiking trails or friends houses that we visit
that have dogs. approaching our house he's quiet.
i don't correct him for being excited at those times. if i want
him to settle down i can say "quiet" or lay down.


----------

